# Therapists who overcame SA?



## pinkflowers (Oct 8, 2008)

How many of you have seen a therapist who used to have SA and overcame it?


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

My therapist is a clinical psychology grad student, so on the first session her supervisor was in the session with us. He used to have SA, and it is why he is a psychologist now. So I guess I have sorta seen a therapist who overcame it, he is not my actual therapist but he oversees my therapist.


----------

